

Show HN: Taskyo: Access Google Tasks on your mobile device - dannyr
http://www.dannyroa.com/2011/07/18/taskyo-access-google-tasks-on-your-mobile-device/

======
Slackwise
They've got 3 interfaces you can use external to Gmail:

<https://mail.google.com/tasks/android?pli=1>

<https://mail.google.com/tasks/ig>

<https://mail.google.com/tasks/canvas?pli=1>

The first being a mobile one that works fine on Android and iOS.

~~~
dannyr
Thanks. Not sure why I didn't know about that.

So to give my app an advantage I'll be adding a feature that a lot of users
have been clamoring for that's not in the official site.

Hoping to get it done in the next week or two.

------
uladzislau
I'm using an excellent GoTasks for iOS <http://shurakov.name/gotasks>

------
dannyr
Direct Link to mobile site:

<http://www.taskyo.com/>

------
executive
Working great on BB 9780.

Thanks, just started Google Tasks this afternoon.. this is perfect.

------
mberning
Very cool. Would be nice if it supported the nesting that is shown in my
gmail.

